

ZeroCater (YC W11) Takes the Pain Out of Ordering Your Company Lunch - abstractbill
http://www.7x7.com/tech-gadgets/zerocater-takes-pain-our-ordering-your-company-lunch

======
davidu
I have no experience with ZeroCater but I can tell you that providing food on
any regular schedule for my 60 person company is a nightmare.

We don't want to provide catered lunch every day, but on any given day there
are probably 2 different lunch meetings that order food in to try and make a
meeting more bearable. Coordinating it, paying for it, ordering and all the
other details are painful.

I absolutely welcome any service which aims to make this better and can
actually do it.

------
ddol
I've been eating ZeroCater provided food for the last two weeks, they offer a
great selection and it's always of a high grade.

I highly recommend them.

------
benmlang
At my incubator the organizers used ZeroCater and I've heard great reviews.

~~~
jnburnham
really?

~~~
benmlang
Yeah, worked very well. Delicious lunch and dinner every day.

